# What Is With The Board?



## Callisto in NC (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to enter via http://www.discusscooking.com/index.php and it would give me a list of recent topics, who started them, who the last post was from, and have a check if I'd posted to them.  Now it's just a long list with no indicators, no names, nothing.  What happened?  Are updates going on but without notice?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2009)

Callisto, 

The link did not work for me, but, I copied and pasted.   I've used the Portal Page for so long - are you talking about the same thing?

Could it have been a cyber hiccup?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 4, 2009)

Your link and mine go to the same page and it totally doesn't look right.  I know during upgrades things can happen just wondering if there's something going on like the time the blue borders disappeared.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll let "our people" know about this.  Mine was working fine until I posted above.  Now it appears a bit off also!!!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 4, 2009)

I went to the lengths of rebooting to see if it was an internet issue and then connected via my blackberry. All the same.  It's just gone whonky.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 4, 2009)

My portal page looks different now (starting last night), but so far I haven't had any other problems.

Barbara


----------



## GB (Feb 4, 2009)

See here.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks GB, I hadn't seen that before.  The first thing I noticed (and complained immediately to James about!) was that my list of contacts online was no longer there.

Barbara


----------



## bullseye (Feb 4, 2009)

Gone weird for me in the same way.  No problem, just giving a data point.


----------



## Constance (Feb 4, 2009)

It all looks pretty strange to me...maybe I can figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 4, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I'll let "our people" know about this.  Mine was working fine until I posted above.  Now it appears a bit off also!!!!!


Elf,
I tried the link and get the same thing Calisto mentions, it's odd it does not
  show poster, not can you see the start of the sentence that tells what the post is about it looks nice, but as if something is missing
kades


----------



## GB (Feb 4, 2009)

Please see my link in post #7. It explains what is going on.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm bothered by the fact that the board changed at the immediate time my antivirus went totally wonky.  Something is seriously not right at this time.


----------



## GB (Feb 4, 2009)

Are my posts not showing up?

Please see the link I posted above. Andy explained why this is happening in that link.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I'm bothered by the fact that the board changed at the immediate time my antivirus went totally wonky.  Something is seriously not right at this time.



It's simply a coincidence.  My portal page went wonky AFTER you posted this!  It's all your fault 

Follow the link GB posted.  Andy R explains that he is working on things and hopes to have them fixed soon.  The page in question will be fixed as soon as he is done.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 4, 2009)

GB said:


> Are my posts not showing up?
> 
> Please see the link I posted above. Andy explained why this is happening in that link.


Geebs ~ I saw your posts but I'm still concerned that the only site I've been on today is here, my antivirus crapped out, and there are obvious changes being made as indicated by your post.  It truly concerns me.  Whenever changes are made, threats can get in.  Maybe it's coincidence that the changes happed the exact minute my antivirus went left of center, but the chances are 1000 to 1.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2009)

It's coincidence Callisto.  Andy isn't rendering the site "in danger".  It's no different that when we work behind the scenes on things.  We're not opening a door to anything that can harm DC.  He's simply removed some information and will re-instate it when he's done.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2009)

I always enter through the Power User's Page


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 4, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> It's coincidence Callisto.  Andy isn't rendering the site "in danger".  It's no different that when we work behind the scenes on things.  We're not opening a door to anything that can harm DC.  He's simply removed some information and will re-instate it when he's done.


Call me a skeptic but I don't believe in coincidence.  You visit one site in a day, it goes through changes, and all of the sudden your computer freaks out?  No one can 100% guarantee when someone is making changes that everything will be okay.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> It's simply a coincidence.  My portal page went wonky AFTER you posted this!  It's all your fault
> 
> Follow the link GB posted.  Andy R explains that he is working on things and hopes to have them fixed soon.  The page in question will be fixed as soon as he is done.


Elf I feel like the twlight zone here I hit something don't remember what or where and now my sceen is co mpletely a new pale green is there a way to get back to the old blue screen?


----------



## Andy R (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry everyone, i am working on a few things and it might be a few days before it's fixed.  thanks for your patience and hang in there.  Good stuff to come.


----------



## cara (Feb 5, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I always enter through the Power User's Page



I never knew there was something like a power user Page...

my Virus Scan doesn't seem to be concerned with DC.. but I'll have it in mind..


----------



## Toots (Feb 5, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Sorry everyone, i am working on a few things and it might be a few days before it's fixed.  thanks for your patience and hang in there.  Good stuff to come.




Thanks Andy -


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2009)

cara said:


> I never knew there was something like a power user Page...
> 
> my Virus Scan doesn't seem to be concerned with DC.. but I'll have it in mind..



DC does not have any bugs - that's not what Andy is working on.  He is working on improving the site.  

So...announcement to everyone!  No need to panic about things.  A few days and we will be new and improved with no extra charge to you!


----------



## Glorie (Feb 5, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Your link and mine go to the same page and it totally doesn't look right. I know during upgrades things can happen just wondering if there's something going on like the time the blue borders disappeared.


 
The borders on my left are all gone and I have an Error sign in my bottom toolbar that's been there since yesterday.  Anyone else have that too?


----------



## Janet H (Feb 5, 2009)

Glorie said:


> The borders on my left are all gone and I have an Error sign in my bottom toolbar that's been there since yesterday.  Anyone else have that too?



Yes - please see earlier posts in this thread. We are doing to work on the site and apologize for the stripped down look.  Try surfing from this page in the interim http://discusscooking.com/?page=power


----------

